# Paper Towns



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2015)

IMDB said:
			
		

> *Synopsis"* A young man and his friends embark upon the road trip of their lives to find the missing girl next door.
> 
> *Director:* Jake Schreier
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Trailer One_ 



[YOUTUBE]rFGiHm5WMLk[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Trailer Two_ 



[YOUTUBE]rnjuh5dXk-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2015)

I was caught off guard by the joke about the minivan.  It still isn't cool to drive a minivan?  Do you know how many fucking friends you can fit in a minivan?



So I'm excited about this.  I like these discovery films.  The Spectacular Now and The Perks of Being a Wallflower are some recent entries to this genre that I have liked.  I will admit though that it is risky for me to make a thread for this movie. It could be my movie 43.  But I am a gambler.  And I am going to gamble that this will be really good.

Also.  I love Cara Delevingne.  I want to support her.  I want to do my part to make her the next big thing.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2015)

I like The Spectacular Now and The Perks of Being a Wallflower a lot. So if like those okay. The Way Way Back is similar.

I actually liked A Fault in our Stars a lot more than I expected too, and this is another John Green adaptation. The lead from this was in A Fault in our Stars too as the blind friend.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

trailer 1 has already given too much away and i've only seen half of it

like, half of these pranks are stuff i would wanna see on-screen and should only be vaguely alluded to, not shown in their entiety

yep just saw the rest of it and too much was given away


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2015)

John Green wrote Paper Town? The Fault in Our Stars was terrible.


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will admit though that it is risky for me to make a thread for this movie. It could be my movie 43.



Let's not get carried away here, Rukia. I don't think anyone would be foolish enough to make a thread for Movie 43. That's lunacy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2015)

>"you have to get lost before you find yourself"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2015)

This movie looks corny as hell. I'm honestly surprised Rukia is backing this, Maybe he has a heart afterall, or maybe he just has a thing for Cara Delevingne, can't tell which.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2015)

I definitely have a thing for Cara.  But I think that is unrelated to my interest in the movie.




Lucaniel said:


> >"you have to get lost before you find yourself"


Come on man.  Where the fuck have you been?  Millennials have been spouting about their feelings ever since the Real World made it's debut on MTV.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I actually liked A Fault in our Stars a lot more than I expected too, and this is another John Green adaptation. The lead from this was in A Fault in our Stars too as the blind friend.


I never saw it.  Might give it a look if I end up enjoying this.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

I fucking love this girl.  Could watch her interviews for hours.

[YOUTUBE]UOWTeQiaFv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

July 23rd.  Special Event.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

only way I'd see this is if I was datin a white girl at the time


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Cara Delevingne is the next big thing.  This is your chance to catch one of her early films.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 16, 2015)

It's gonna suck .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> It's gonna suck .


You might as well go see it.  You have nothing better to do in North Carolina.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You might as well go see it.  You have nothing better to do in North Carolina.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

i don't get it

he wasn't insulting you

unless you also live in north carolina


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

That's kind of a random image too to tell you the truth.  Almost like you have been dying to use it against something.


----------

